# Hedy's Folly



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's what looks like an interesting book by Richard Rhodes, the author of the most excellent "Making of the Atomic Bomb." This one is "Hedy’s Folly," the story of the WW II invention of frequency-hopping as radio security technology by actress Hedy Lamarr (we may know her better today as "Hedley Lamarr" from Blazing Saddles) and composer George Antheil, the bad-boy writer of "Ballet Mecanique" in the 1920s.

Today the technology underlies all sorts of military encryption, GPS, and even cell phones. I'm ordering it!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Sounds intriguing - very interesting, might have to grab a copy myself. My favorite book like that type is the "Neptune Files"

The book is an account of the events surrounding Neptune's discovery, and the mathematical discovery of the planet and being able to "see" on paper, what astronomers looking through telescopes had overlooked for 200 years.

Plus I like the "Blazing Saddles" reference.


----------

